# Puerto Vallarta Guide



## pvpam (Aug 6, 2006)

Hola all! It has been a long time since I have posted - very busy with the opening of a new hospital here in Puerto Vallarta (Hospital Cornerstone) - opened now 1 1-2 years! I have revised, updated, compacted my guide and would be more than happy to send this to anyone interested. I am 100%+ employed at the hospital, so this isn't advertising - just some good information that I hope comes in handy!


----------



## echoal (Aug 7, 2006)

I have been to PV 5 times and will be there in November for the Food Festival.


----------



## dneuser (Aug 7, 2006)

Pam - how great to finally get to thank someone involved with Cornerstone.  This is not a testimonial.  I've never met or spoken with you before - but I follow the Mexico board since we visit frequently and love PV.

My husband had the "fortunate" misfortune of needing your hospital's services in January for a badly shredded hamstring that he got attempting to be a good samaritan.  He was trying to assist an older gentleman with Parkinsons who was beginning to fall down.  We were waiting for a tour in the warm sun and we didn't know this man but his wife looked like she was having great difficulty handling him and no wheelchair in sight.  I must admit, I was wondering why people take such chances with frail elderly - but it's not my place to judge.  Instead of providing real assistance, in his rush forward to help, he ending up sliding on some slippery paving tiles in a downtown restaurant.  An American we met on the spot recommended Cornerstone.  

I could not believe how amazing your little hospital is!!  The admitting tech and the ER Physician were waiting for the ambulance in the driveway when we arrived.  The care he received was remarkable and thorough.  The best part was the smile on our faces when he received the bill!!  Less than $300 US for xrays, pain shot, orthopedic services, perscription and emergency room services.  When I found that out I wanted him to stay to have an EKG, MRI and a colonoscopy while he was at it.  Thanks for the great service your hospital performs.

For anyone visiting the beautiful Puerto Vallarta region and finding themselves in need of emergency medical care, I feel very comfortable recommending this new, immaculately clean, well staffed facility.  

Thanks, Pam.


----------



## blr666 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi PVPAM, can I get a copy of your guide?  I am leaving for PV on Saturday.  Thanks.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 7, 2006)

*Everyone - this guide is GREAT!!!*

This was such a help to us when we went in Feb this year -


----------



## pvpam (Aug 7, 2006)

*Cornerstone*

I am so glad that we were able to assist you at Cornerstone. Makes me proud - plus I am glad that it wasn't serious!!!!


----------



## marjeans (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Pam ,

I would also like the guide.  I rec'd your last copy and would love the updated one.  6 lovely ladies are heading their in November to celebrate some 50th bithdays...me included :whoopie: 

thanks - Marjean


----------



## mplswjr (Aug 8, 2006)

*PV Guide*

Hello Pam,

We visited you last January (brought pediatric vitamins), and are coming again in January 07.  Would also like the new guide.  Still need vitamins and diabetes test strips?

Bill


----------



## makua (Aug 8, 2006)

Pam
We would also be interested in your guide............
Jerry:whoopie:


----------



## jeandz (Aug 8, 2006)

*PV guide*

Hi Pam,
Would appreciate getting a copy of your guide.  Our trip is in November.
Thanks, Jean


----------



## happymum (Aug 8, 2006)

*Me too please*

Hi Pam. I too would appreciate a copy of your guide. Many thanks!


----------



## toni3063 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Pam,
We will be coming to PV in October.  I would love a copy.  
Thanks!!!
Toni


----------



## Nashcar (Aug 8, 2006)

*Me too!  Me too!*

I would love a PV guide.  I'm not going until March, but it sounds like a wonderful thing to have.  How can I get one?


----------



## pvpam (Aug 8, 2006)

*Those who have requested*

.................thank you ! Check your in-boxes!


----------



## sunset2854 (Aug 8, 2006)

Pam I would love a guide. We are visiting in May for 2 weeks judging from everybody's else replys you guide is a must have. Thanks!


----------



## BillC (Aug 8, 2006)

Pam:

If it's not too late, I'd like a copy of your guide too!

BillC


----------



## philemer (Aug 9, 2006)

Gracias, Pam. Got mine today. 

Phil


----------



## marcmuff (Aug 9, 2006)

I would like a copy, also, Pam.  We are scheduled for PV in March 2007


----------



## jd2601 (Aug 9, 2006)

We are scheduled for spring break next year for a visit to Puerto Vallarta.  If the gude is still available I would appreciate it.

jd2601


----------



## Linda74 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Pam
I would love a copy of your guide as well.....going to PV in March:whoopie:


----------



## lamb (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Pam,

I'd  also like to receive a copy of your updated guide.  Thanks!


----------



## catwgirl (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Pam,

I would also like a copy of your guide.  My first visit to PV is in April.


----------



## nyparadigm (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Pam -

I would like to get a copy of your guide, please.  We are going to PV in March 07.

Thanks for your generous help!

- Chris


----------



## Lynn (Aug 9, 2006)

Pam,

We too would love a copy of your guide. My wife and I will be in PV in November. We love it there!!!

Thank you for your willingness to share. 

Lynn


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Aug 9, 2006)

I would like a copy of your guide. Thanks in advance.
Dale


----------



## i39249 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Count me in*

HI Pam,

Could I get a copy also.  My family enjoys visiting PV.


----------



## pvpam (Aug 10, 2006)

*PV Info*

I think I got to everyone - check your inboxes.


----------



## hoosiermarty (Aug 11, 2006)

We are season visitors but I am sure there is more to know.  Please send me one of your guides..   Thanks in advance.


----------



## itchyfeet (Aug 11, 2006)

Please add me to your list - thanks.


----------



## Ron & Nancy (Aug 11, 2006)

*P.V. guide*

A guide for Puerto Vallarta would be great, will be there in Jan
Thank You Pam

Ron & Nancy


----------



## ElAmigo (Aug 12, 2006)

Could u send me your guide about PV   Thanks

Bill Cleary
594 Ridgemont


----------



## g4fishing (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Pam,
I would like a guide, thanks.
Greg


----------



## schr5 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi, We will be visiting PV in February.  Could we PLEASE have a copy of your guide?  Thanks.   Cindy


----------



## KarenLK (Aug 14, 2006)

I would also like a copy of the guide. Will be there for the month of February.


----------



## nyparadigm (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Pam! - We got ours over the weekend.

- Chris


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 14, 2006)

*Thanks*

Pam, I would like a copy of your guide, too. We travel to PV every October.


----------



## dmwgroup (Aug 14, 2006)

Please add me to your list.  Thanks.


----------



## misterb (Aug 14, 2006)

i am also going in nov. could you please send me your guide


----------



## mlbyron (Aug 14, 2006)

might as well put me on the list, we'll be there feb. also.
mary


----------



## BarCol (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi there I'd like a copy of your guide as well as my family will be there over Christams this year. send me a p.m. please and I'll send you my snail mail addy as well as my direct Email addy

TIA


----------



## Jim C (Aug 15, 2006)

*Count me in!!*

Hi Pam, Missed your last guide.  Please send me this one.  Thanks


----------



## ramblinrose (Aug 17, 2006)

Pam, I would love a copy of your guide, thanks so very much!  Will be down in a week!


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Hi Pam,*

we have those 100 sets of assorted  scrubs and stethoscopes and we will be at the GM in Nuevo  in Jan. I could use the updated info and contact phone so I can call you to get these 2 suit cases picked up. Greg


----------



## SilkRoad (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Pam,

If you could kindly send me a copy of your guide, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## pittle (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Pam - sounds like your guide is a hot item.  Our family is plannig to go to PV in November for Thanksigivng, so we would live to have one also.

Thanks in advance.

Phyllis


----------



## chez (Aug 17, 2006)

Please include us with a copy-we were there in January and plan on returning soon


----------



## rcshelton (Aug 18, 2006)

Pam,  

If it is not too late, I would like a copy of your guide, also.  We will be going in January.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zib (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Pam,  I'd like your new guide also.  We will be there again in Feb.  I brought you some paperback books and clothes the past few years.  I suppose you still want them again?  Your guide is great! Thanks!


----------



## Racldad (Aug 20, 2006)

Could you please send me a guide,  its been many years since I last went to Puerto Vallarta,   Thanks


----------



## mexplus (Aug 22, 2006)

*PV guide*

Hi there can I also get a PV guide?

thanks!!


----------



## wheaties (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi, Pam!  Please add me to the list as well!


----------



## i39249 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Pam,

Can you re-send me the guide please.  It seems to have gotten lost in transit.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## michpat (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Pam, could you add me to your list. Will be visiting in April '07.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## pvpam (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta Information*

I have answered everyone - please check your inboxes!


----------



## stugy (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Pam
Well we go every year, but I'm sure you know more than we do so can you send me a guide.  I will remember Cornerstone should we need it.
thanks
Pat


----------



## Cnatman (Aug 24, 2006)

*PV Guide*

Hi Pam,
Please send me your PV guide as well.  Thanks a lot.

Danny


----------



## mlsmn (Aug 24, 2006)

Please send guide
 thanks
Rich


----------



## RayH (Aug 24, 2006)

*PV Guide*

Hi Pam

Can you add me to your list. I will be going to PV soon for the 1st time.

Thanks


----------



## sunset2854 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pam I requested a guide early August and haven't received it yet. Would you please resend... Thanks


----------



## zzcn69 (Aug 26, 2006)

*PV Guide*

Pam, please add me to the list for a guide. Thanks. Zee


----------



## tim (Aug 27, 2006)

Pam, yes, please send me the guide as well.  We are going over our Spring Break 2007.  Thanks.  Tim


----------



## maddaug (Aug 27, 2006)

Pam I would like a copy of your guide. Thanks!!


----------



## soon2b6 (Aug 28, 2006)

PVPAM:

We're going to PV for the first time in mid-November. Would love to get a copy of your guide.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## pvpam (Aug 28, 2006)

*PV Guide*

I think (hope!) I have answered everyone. If not, please send me an email! Thank you, Pamela -PV


----------



## terrier1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Pam,
Would love to get a guide.  Will be in PV in Dec '06.  Thanks!


----------



## tfranco (Aug 29, 2006)

Please add me to the list.  Would love to get a copy.


----------



## SilkRoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Could you please send me a copy also? 

Thanks!


----------



## cedars (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Pam:  Could I too have one of your guides, Thanks in advance, MaryAnn


----------



## tatmtr7 (Aug 30, 2006)

Pam, I too would like a guide.  Thanks for responding to so many. We will be in PV in Feb.
Thanks again,
JJ


----------



## 2Harps (Aug 30, 2006)

*PV Guide*

 Please send me the guide also.
Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## mlsmn (Aug 30, 2006)

haven't gotten it yet
requested on Aug 24


----------



## Racldad (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Pam, 

Can you please send me a copy of your guide, thanks


----------



## rocky (Aug 31, 2006)

I would love to read the guide!  We just bought a place in PV (Garza Blanca) and I'm trying to learn as much as I can!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 31, 2006)

*May I Please Have Your Guide Also?*

Hi Pam. Please send a copy of your guide to me too. My daughter will be in PV in October. Are you still collecting school supplies for the children? I remembber that you sent your ambulance by to pick them up from us at Club Regina the last two times we were there.
Hope all is going well for you!
Best regards!
DonnaD
donnadanne@yahoo.com
PS...maybe you should spread the word to all the people heading for PV that you are collecting school supplies and clothing for the little children. Maybe it is in your guide...that would be a good idea!


----------



## nenglish (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Pam,

Can you send me your PV guide as well?   I will be going in April 2007.  Thanks very much!


----------



## pacman (Sep 2, 2006)

hi pam. one more guide please. going in October for the first time!


----------



## snsfriel (Sep 4, 2006)

We are going in Feb. with our family to celebrate our 40th anv. and would like a copy of your guide.


----------



## kckaren (Sep 4, 2006)

*How wonderful!*

Thank you for your generaous offer!
Please send me one! 

Do you know if there is such a guide for Cozumel (off Cancun)?

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## tim (Sep 4, 2006)

Pam, I got your guide and read it.  Thanks so much.  It is filled with useful information.  We are really looking forward to our trip over spring break 2007.  As we get closer to the trip, if you don't mind I may contact you for more advice about some day trips.  Thanks again.  Tim


----------



## gannypat (Sep 9, 2006)

*PV Guide*

Pat, you sent us the guide a few years ago, has it changed, if so would love to have the update.
We met with you last Nov and brought you test strips for the diabetes monitor, along with lots of soap & shampoo,
do you still need the test strips, if so will bring more this October.  Let me know.

Pat Nikolas


----------



## Bootser (Sep 11, 2006)

Pam
I would also like a copy of your guide. Thanks in advance


----------



## glenn1000 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pam- I would appreciate a copy of your guide too. We will be visiting PV in November. Thanks!


----------



## Parkplace (Sep 19, 2006)

*PV Guide*

Hello Pam:

We also would appreciate receiving one of your guides.  We are headed that way in early December.

thanks in advance

Trevor and Lynn


----------



## dsfritz (Sep 29, 2006)

*PV guide*

Please add me to your list.  We have been going to PV for several years, but still want to hear about places to see, where to eat, etc.  Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## mindi (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Pam,
Would love to get a copy of your guide.  How do I do so?


----------



## zzcn69 (Sep 30, 2006)

*PV Guide*

I never received my Guide. Please resend. Thanks, Zee


----------



## bass (Oct 5, 2006)

Pam,

Would love a copy of your guide.   Hope to visit PV Sept.  2007.

Thanks,

Nancy


----------



## Winterkill (Oct 8, 2006)

Would also appreciate the guide, going in March 07


----------



## Proudpapa (Oct 9, 2006)

*Me too*

We are headed there next Mar - would love a copy of your guide.

Thanks,
Jim

proudpapa@iname.com


----------



## ipowell (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Pam

Could you also send me a guide.  I have your guide from a couple of years ago but would appreciate an update.  Thanks

Ipowell


----------



## billwright1 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Puerta Vallarta guide*

Please send a copy of your guide.
Thanks for this.
billwright1@prodigy.net


----------



## Hercules325 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pam, I'd like a copy of your guide.

Thank you.
Shirley
ssutton001@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Sandy (Oct 9, 2006)

*Please send*

Hello and thank you for your offer. We have never been to PV, but have a possibility of going next March.  Would surely appreciate your Guide. 
Thanks...


----------



## VacationLover (Oct 12, 2006)

*PV guide*

Hello Pam,

I also would like your updated guide.  You sent me some information when I first visited PV 4 years ago.

Thank you.

Norma


----------



## jef (Nov 7, 2006)

We are going back to Puerto Vallarta next week and would love to have the new version of your guide- we got a lot of good use out of it last year.

jeffonholiday at hotmail dot com


----------



## i39249 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Add me to list please.*

Hi please send me a copy please.  

tempdragon@hotmail.com

thank you


----------



## jc130b (Nov 7, 2006)

Could I please get a copy of your guide.
Thnaks, Jayme


----------



## jc130b (Nov 7, 2006)

e-mail is jcmarine1@hotmail.com
thanks, Jayme


----------



## Calyn79 (Nov 8, 2006)

Pam
I too would be very pleased to receive your PV information. I'll be there in three weeks. Thanks in advance. Marilynn
csalski1@telus.net


----------



## bravely2 (Nov 10, 2006)

*PV Guide*

Please include me in the rquest for your guide.  We've never been, 3 wks to go and counting!!
Rosita


----------



## Dunner (Nov 13, 2006)

*PV guide*

We will be going to PV in March also.
Can you send us your guide.
Thanks.


----------



## ronkmd@nycap.rr.com (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi,


We're going to PV (Club Regina) in May 2007. Could you please send a copy of your PV guide? Thanks!

Ron K


----------



## tiredmomof5kids (Nov 14, 2006)

WIll be going to PV for the first ti me in Dec.....where can I get your guide?


----------



## Jim C (Dec 23, 2006)

*New computer, lost guide!!*

Hi Pam, got a new computer-didn't save everything from the old one.  Lost the guide.  Can you forward another?  Thanks..Feliz navidad..Jim


----------



## naturesglo (Dec 26, 2006)

*guide to p.v.*

We are going for 6 weeks feb 3rd,,and also would like a guide.
Thanks
Faye


----------



## schr5 (Dec 26, 2006)

HI PAM,

I would love to have a copy of your guide.  We will be in PV in February!! Can's wait!

Cindy


----------



## ireeil (Dec 26, 2006)

Could you please send me your guide?  We will be going there in March. 
Thanks!


----------



## barndweller (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Pam
We are making a first time trip to PV in Feb. Can I still get a copy of your guide? I notice others have offered to bring stuff you may need. Anything I can help with that can be transported in my suitcase? 
Julie


----------



## mishugana (Dec 27, 2006)

pvpam said:


> .................thank you ! Check your in-boxes!



can i have 1 im going to pv on a cruise in mar


----------



## marcmuff (Dec 27, 2006)

I would like a copy, also, Pam.  We are scheduled for PV in March 2007


----------



## errandbiz (Jan 21, 2007)

*me too*

Pam,

I would also like a copy!  Thanks, bunches!!


----------



## sleder10 (Jan 21, 2007)

*PV Scene*

If  you are still offering a copy of your guide, I would appreciate a copy. We are going down in early March :


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jan 21, 2007)

Going to PV in a mere 10 days Pam. Would you send me your guide?
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## pvpam (Jan 21, 2007)

*PV Info*

Unfortunately I can't send the guide to you without an email. You can email me at pmt15@hotmail.com Thanks!


----------



## GeorgeH (Jan 21, 2007)

We are going in mid April for a week.  Would you please send a copy of your guide to me at gholland@texoma.net     THANKS


----------



## Colorado Belle (Jan 22, 2007)

Just sent you an email! Would love a copy of your guide.
Headed to my timeshare (paradise village and playa del sol) in April.

Can't wait!


----------



## jyager (Jan 25, 2007)

pvpam--I would like a copy of your guide as well!!  Thanks!!


----------

